# Welches Fett für Montage der Kurbeln & Innenlager?



## Timmi (20. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich überlege gerade welches Fett ich für die Montage
neuer SLX-Kurbeln benötige? Welches würdet ihr da
nehmen, hab aktuell zu Hause noch so ein
"Finish Line Teflon Fett" aber das wirkt doch relativ
flüssig? Ich meine durchs einschrauben des Gewindes
wird das doch sicherlich komplett verdrängt und hilft
nicht mehr so richtig?

Gibt es ein Fett was ich für fast alles am Rad nehmen
kann? Steuerrohr,Innenlager usw?

Viele Grüße
Tim


----------



## Kettenglied (20. Januar 2010)

Mehrzweckfett von der Tanke. z.b. Fina oder BP oder oder oder....


Und: "In" den Gewinden ist immer gleich viel Platz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (20. Januar 2010)

Timmi schrieb:


> Ich meine durchs einschrauben des Gewindes
> wird das doch sicherlich komplett verdrängt und hilft
> nicht mehr so richtig?



Was soll es denn "helfen"? Die Lagerschalen haben doch diese mit feinen Sandkörnern versetzte graue Sicherungsschicht, gerade damit sich die Schalen nicht lösen. Fett wäre da kontraproduktiv. Sieh lieber zu, daß das Gewinde im Rahmen sauber ist, denn einmal reingefressene Späne etc. schädigen das Gewinde bei jeder Demontage/Montage.


----------



## Kettenglied (20. Januar 2010)

Das ist keine Sicherungsschicht, das ist "Anti-Seize"-Paste. Und Fett an den Lagerschalen ist sogar sehr zu empfehlen. Anziehen darf/muß man sie eh wie Sau und da würde auch das beste Fett nix ausrichten können. Aber wenn du in 3 Jahren oder noch später das Zeug mal demontieren mußt dann wirst du verdammt froh sein das da Fett dran ist.


----------



## Timmi (20. Januar 2010)

Okay, wo ich den ganzen Krams eh bestellen will kann ich "Galli Kugellagerfett" nehmen?


----------



## R.C. (20. Januar 2010)

Timmi schrieb:


> Okay, wo ich den ganzen Krams eh bestellen will kann ich "Galli Kugellagerfett" nehmen?



Ja. Das wichtigste ist, dass es halbwegs wasserfest ist.

Ist halt nur nicht billig.


----------



## Moonboot42 (20. Januar 2010)

Nimm doch einfach Das Finish Line. Das verwende ich schon seit Jahren an genau der Stelle und das bleibt auch dort wo es hingehört. Das Zeug hat nen hohen Feststoffanteil (PTFE) der verhindert auch das Festgammeln.


----------



## Hot Carrot (20. Januar 2010)

Timmi schrieb:


> Okay, wo ich den ganzen Krams eh bestellen will kann ich "Galli Kugellagerfett" nehmen?



Ja.

Galli Lagerfett


----------



## Timmi (20. Januar 2010)

Okay, hab das Galli Lagerfett mitbestellt und zur Not ja noch das Finish Line Teflon Zeugs ;-) Dann kann das Schrauben nächste Woche ja los gehen ;-) Jippiiii ...

Viele Dank an Alle
Tim


----------



## [email protected] (20. Januar 2010)

Ach wenns zu spät ist, es gibt deutlich günstigere Alternativen die qualitativ mindestens genau so gut sind. Einige Industriefette eignen sich super für alle Einsatzzwecke am Bike. Bei Oelscheich24 bekommt man von Silikolene verschiedenste Fette 

Zum Beispiel dieses http://www.oelscheich24.de/forst-land/fette-fettpressen/renolit-lzr-2-h.html

Und da liegt man bei 5 für 500g... 

Dazu noch eine Tube Kupferpaste. Die kann/sollte man an Gewinden anstatt des Fettes nehmen. Verhindert auch das Knarzen/Knacken und Festfressen von Schrauben.

Hoffe dem ein oder anderen etwas beim Sparen geholfen zu haben.


----------



## Timmi (20. Januar 2010)

Hey, das Fett gabs in dem Shop wo ich am Ende bestellt hab doch nicht ;-) Magst du mir  noch mal den Link zur Kupferpaste geben?

Viele Grüße und schönen Dank,
Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (20. Januar 2010)

Ich kaufe sowas immer bei meinem Werkzeughändler um die Ecke aber Google hilft 

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Liqui-Moly-Kupfer-Paste-100-ml/dp/B001FBJSEC"]http://www.amazon.de/Liqui-Moly-Kupfer-Paste-100-ml/dp/B001FBJSEC[/ame]

http://www.mercateo.com/p/547-liq3080/Liqui_Moly_Kupfer_Paste_100_g_3080.html

Ich nehme immer die von Liquid Moly, aber das sollte keinen Unterschied machen.


----------



## Timmi (20. Januar 2010)

Achso, ich dachte die gibts in dem Shop den du am Anfang genannt hast ;-) Ich glaub ich besorg mir das Zeug hier auch Lokal, 2x Porto muss ja nicht sein ...

Viele Grüße
Tim


----------



## wurzelhoppser (20. Januar 2010)

Kann dieses nur wärmstens empfehlen ,mit das beste was es auf dem Markt gibt ,wird speziell im Moto Crosssport eingesetzt.Benutze ich seit Jahren .


Bel Ray Wasserfestes Universalfett 
10,-
 Artikelzustand: Neu


Beschreibung:
100 % Wasserbeständig auch in Salzwasser. Aufgrund des verwendeten Aluminium Komplexes verträgt es sehr hohe Temperaturen. Schmiert langanhaltend Lager aller Art. Hervorragend geeignet für Lenkkopflager, Schwingenlager, Umlenkhebel und Radlager. Inhalt 454g (Grundpreis: 1 KG = 23,59 Euro) Weitere Produkte unter www.bmo24.us

mehr zum Artikel

Privatanbieter:
Sascha Wiesner
06536 Questenberg
Tel.: 034651/4690011

Grüsse aus dem Ruhrpott


----------



## der mo (1. April 2010)

hallo,
mal ne frage dazu:

sollte man ein innenlager mit anti-seize / montagepaste oder mit fett montieren? hab von beidem gelesen, aber die wirkung ist ja doch recht gegensätzlich, oder nicht? wie macht ihr das so?

gruß


----------



## Kettenglied (1. April 2010)

Nö, direkt gegensätzlich würde ich nicht sagen. AS-Paste verhindert das sich das Gewinde festsetzt. Das macht Fett auch. Klar das AS-Paste die bessere Wahl ist da sie auch das selbstständige Lösen verhindert. Das KANN! bei Fett passieren. Ist mir persönlich aber noch nie untergekommen. Dafür mußte ich schon viele viele Innenlager von Bekannten und Freunden rausprügeln die anscheinend ohne irgendwas montiert wurden.

Hast du AS-Paste dann nimm sie. Hast du keine dann nimm Fett. Aber niemals trocken montieren oder Schraubensicherung verwenden!


----------



## Schlucker36 (1. April 2010)

Hallo mo

Anti-seize verwende ich fuer's Steuerrohr vor dem Einpressen der Aheadsetsteuersatzschalen (aussen),fuer den Gabelkonusring (aussen), fuer die Sattelstuetze und fuer alle kleinen und grossen Schraubverbindungen (ausser Bremsscheibenschrauben).
Bremsscheibenschrauben werden , falls nicht ohnehin Herstellerseitig mit Schraubensicherung versehen, mit Loctite "mittelfest" eingeschraubt.

Fett verwende ich fuer den Steuersatz (innen).

Das Innenlager (und somit zu Deiner Frage) wird von mir mit Loctite "leicht fest" eingeschraubt. Richtig dosiert schliesst das Luft-/ Wasserdicht ab und laesst sich spaeter problemlos wieder ausbauen. Phil Wood empfiehlt ausdruecklich nur diese Vorgehensweise.

Wenn ich nicht genau weiss was ich nehmen soll, insbesondere der Kurbelvierkant wird immer wieder anders gehandhabt, frage ich beim Hersteller nach.

Gruss vom Berni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der mo (2. April 2010)

Besten Dank für eure Hilfe! Fett hab ich da und würde das erstmal nehmen. Ist zwar ein Carbon Rahmen, aber das Gehäuse ist natürlich Alu. Bis auf die Sattelstütze kann ich problemlos Fett verwenden, oder?

Berni, bekommt man den Gabelkonus mit Anti-Seize auch leichter runter, als mit Fett? Und hast du evtl einen Link für mich, was deine Loctite-Taktik angeht? Hab grad irgendwo gelesen, dass Shimano die Schalen mit Loctite Antiseize oder Dry-Loc ausliefert. Dosierung würd mich mal interessieren. Das ist ja nur auf einem Teil des Gewindes, kann/sollte man den Rest fetten?

Gruß, mo


----------



## Schlucker36 (2. April 2010)

Hallo mo

Ob Fett oder Anti-seize fuer den Gabelkonus hat in der Vergangenheit keinen Unterschied gemacht. "Relativ" leicht gingen sie immer runter, egal was ich genommen habe.
Somit denke ich, das Du mit Fett nicht falsch liegst.
Fuer die Sattelstuetze kannst Du auch Fett nehmen. Warum auch nicht ?
Ganz frueher habe ich auch mit Fett rumgesaut und das war in Ordnung.
Ist immer sehr viel besser, als gar nix.

Dann klickst Du hier ... http://www.philwood.com/support/ und liest dir die FAQ durch. Da steht alles beschrieben zum Innenlagereibau. Natuerlich nur auf PhilWood bezogen.
Die legen ihrem Innenlager die Mixtur gleich bei, welche ich auch verwenden werde.
Ob Shimano da auch sowas beipackt weiss ich gar nicht mehr. Habe meine kleinen Loctite Flaeschchen seit laengerem.
Dosiert wird mit steigender Tendenz. Ich troepfel etwas aufs Gewindeanfang, drehe es rein und gleich wieder raus. Ist das Gewinde vollstaendig benetzt lasse ich es so, wenn noch bissl was fehlt wird vorsichtig nachdosiert.
Wenn das Gewinde nicht vollstaendig benetzt ist, ist das ganze nutzlos denn dann schuetzt es ja nicht vollstaendig.
Die leicht feste Variante hat halt den Vorteil, das sie nur leicht fest ist und ein spaeteres Loesen problemlos moeglich ist.
Im Gegenzug verhindert es aber wirkungsvoll das loswackeln von Schraubverbindungen.
Es ist halt wichtig, das Richtige auszuwaehlen, denn Schraubensicherung ist nicht gleich Schraubensicherung.

Es ist auch witzlos Schraubensicherung anzuwenden wenn im Rahmen vorher ein Lager mit Fett oder aehnlichem eingebaut war. Das alte Fett restlos zu entfernen ist nur schwer moeglich und wenn es vorher funktioniert hat ist es auch wurscht.
Wenn es aber vorher ein Problem mit sich loesenden Lagerschalen gab, lohnt der Aufwand.

Fett und Loctite gleichzeitig ist quatsch.  Das funktioniert nicht.  Wenn Shimano da was beipackt, dann nimm es und falls nicht, schau auf deren Website nach was die empfehlen. Wirst du ja sehen, wenn die Kurbeln da sind.

Gruss vom Berni


----------



## sharky (2. April 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Bei Oelscheich24 bekommt man von Silikolene verschiedenste Fette
> 
> Zum Beispiel dieses http://www.oelscheich24.de/forst-land/fette-fettpressen/renolit-lzr-2-h.html
> 
> ...



je nach verwendungsbereich sorgst du eher dafür, dass die anderen dank dir noch mehr geld ausgeben müssen. das zeug, das du empfiehlst, ist auf lithiumbasis. für ein innenlager sicher egal, aber dichtungen und lithium mögen sich nicht sonderlich. 


@der mo
schlitz den gabelkonus einfach, dann kannst rohe gewalt und schmiere sparen


----------



## Hot Carrot (2. April 2010)

Schlucker36 schrieb:


> Hallo mo
> 
> Anti-seize verwende ich fuer's Steuerrohr vor dem Einpressen der Aheadsetsteuersatzschalen (aussen),fuer den Gabelkonusring (aussen), fuer die Sattelstuetze und fuer alle kleinen und grossen Schraubverbindungen (ausser Bremsscheibenschrauben).
> Bremsscheibenschrauben werden , falls nicht ohnehin Herstellerseitig mit Schraubensicherung versehen, mit Loctite "mittelfest" eingeschraubt.
> ...



Viel Spaß beim ausbauen, und Luft und Wasser dicht ist der ganze Kram noch lange nicht. 

Wasser kommt immer ins innere, selbst wenn es über das Sattelrohr kommt.

Selbst Kondenswasser bildet sich mit der Zeit.

Eine regelmäßige Pflege und Wartung sollte jede Bildung von Rost und Korrosion ausschließen.


----------



## Schlucker36 (2. April 2010)

Schreibst Du vom Gewinde oder vom Lager selbst ?

Ich fuer meinen Teil beziehe mich auf die Fragestellung und in der ging es um das Gewinde.
Und die Art der Montage hat bisher noch keine Probleme bei der Demontage verursacht.
Nenne mir einen plausiblen Grund warum es das tun sollte.
Vielleicht haettest Du den Teil, den Du nicht mitzitiert hast, besser lesen sollen.

Gruss vom Berni


----------



## Hot Carrot (2. April 2010)

Was gefällt dir denn an deiner in rot zitierten, eigenen Aussage nicht


----------



## Schlucker36 (2. April 2010)

Was sollte mir daran nicht gefallen ? Es ist erfrischend, wie Du meine Antwort auf mo's Nachfrage ignorierst. Er hat die Nachfrage anscheinend aus dem gleichen Grund gestellt wie Du.
Allerdings hat er die Antwort gelesen und augenscheinlich verstanden.
Ich helfe dir kurz und zitiere sie selber nochmal.
Guckst Du.

Zitat Anfang: "Hallo mo

Ob Fett oder Anti-seize fuer den Gabelkonus hat in der Vergangenheit keinen Unterschied gemacht. "Relativ" leicht gingen sie immer runter, egal was ich genommen habe.
Somit denke ich, das Du mit Fett nicht falsch liegst.
Fuer die Sattelstuetze kannst Du auch Fett nehmen. Warum auch nicht ?
Ganz frueher habe ich auch mit Fett rumgesaut und das war in Ordnung.
Ist immer sehr viel besser, als gar nix.

Dann klickst Du hier ... http://www.philwood.com/support/ und liest dir die FAQ durch. Da steht alles beschrieben zum Innenlagereibau. Natuerlich nur auf PhilWood bezogen.
Die legen ihrem Innenlager die Mixtur gleich bei, welche ich auch verwenden werde.
Ob Shimano da auch sowas beipackt weiss ich gar nicht mehr. Habe meine kleinen Loctite Flaeschchen seit laengerem.
Dosiert wird mit steigender Tendenz. Ich troepfel etwas aufs Gewindeanfang, drehe es rein und gleich wieder raus. Ist das Gewinde vollstaendig benetzt lasse ich es so, wenn noch bissl was fehlt wird vorsichtig nachdosiert.
Wenn das Gewinde nicht vollstaendig benetzt ist, ist das ganze nutzlos denn dann schuetzt es ja nicht vollstaendig.
Die leicht feste Variante hat halt den Vorteil, das sie nur leicht fest ist und ein spaeteres Loesen problemlos moeglich ist.
Im Gegenzug verhindert es aber wirkungsvoll das loswackeln von Schraubverbindungen.
Es ist halt wichtig, das Richtige auszuwaehlen, denn Schraubensicherung ist nicht gleich Schraubensicherung.

Es ist auch witzlos Schraubensicherung anzuwenden wenn im Rahmen vorher ein Lager mit Fett oder aehnlichem eingebaut war. Das alte Fett restlos zu entfernen ist nur schwer moeglich und wenn es vorher funktioniert hat ist es auch wurscht.
Wenn es aber vorher ein Problem mit sich loesenden Lagerschalen gab, lohnt der Aufwand.

Fett und Loctite gleichzeitig ist quatsch. Das funktioniert nicht. Wenn Shimano da was beipackt, dann nimm es und falls nicht, schau auf deren Website nach was die empfehlen. Wirst du ja sehen, wenn die Kurbeln da sind.

Gruss vom Berni " Zitat Ende 

Aber um dich etwas aufzuheitern. Du hast eine kostenlose unbegrenzte Mitgliedschaft im "iClub" gewonnen. Ich begruesse dich als neuestes Mitglied aufs herzlichste.

Gruss vom Berni


----------



## Hot Carrot (2. April 2010)

Wenn ich das Gewusst hätte das es etwas zu Gewinnen gibt dann hätt ich noch mehr geschrieben. 

Der Tipp mit dem Loctite mag für dich ja funktionieren.

Und ein eingebautes Innenlager im Tretlagergehäuse wird nie zu 100 % Wasser und Luftdicht sein. 

MFG


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. April 2010)

Zur Montage Kupferpaster.

ABER WICHTIG!
Die Lager VOR dem Einbau öffnen und voll Fett packen.
Egal welches Lagerfett, hauptsache die Lager sind voll!

Sonst macht ihnen Wasser schnell wieder den Gar aus.............


----------



## Kettenglied (2. April 2010)

Du schmierst die Kupferpaste aber nicht an Aluteile, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (2. April 2010)

Doch, an alle Schraubverbindungen und Klemmungen die Geräusche von sich geben können.
Auch an Titan Sattelgestelle oder so.
Schon seit 23 Jahren MTB.
Aber nicht IN die Lager.


----------



## Schildbürger (2. April 2010)

Wasser kommt immer in den Rahmen, da hilft kein noch so gedichtetes Innenlager.

Man muss dem Wasser sogar Gelegenheit geben wieder aus dem Rahmen zu laufen.
Zu diesem Zweck bohrt man ein 3-5mm Loch UNTEN in das Tretlagergehäuse.
Entgraten, ein wenig Lack drauf - fertig.

Ich nehme für alle Schraubverbindungen normales Fett oder wo erforderlich mittelfeste Schraubensicherung.
Innenlager nur (viel) Fett.


----------



## Kettenglied (2. April 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Doch, an alle Schraubverbindungen und Klemmungen die Geräusche von sich geben können.



Dachte ich mir schon


----------



## M3Michi (2. April 2010)

Nachdem das Lithiumseifen Märchen hier mal wieder zu besten gegeben wurde. Folgendes Zitat für alle selbstdenkenden Mitleser, die sich selber ein Urteil bilden können :



> Schmierfettfüllungen
> Die beidseitig abgedichteten Rillenkugellager sind wartungsfrei und auf Lebensdauer geschmiert. Serienmäßig werden die SKF Rillenkugellager mit einem Lithiumseifenfett gefüllt geliefert...


 Quelle: SKF


----------



## memphis35 (2. April 2010)

Das stimmt schon so aber die Shimanolager sind nur einseitig gedichtet und da ist eine Fettpackung sicher nicht verkehrt . Ich drücke einfach vor dem Einbau von der Rückseite soviel Fett wie geht in die Lager . Welches Fett ist bei den Drehzahlen im Innenlager egal . Es soll nur verhindern das sich Wasser einnistet.

Mfg  35


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. April 2010)

M3Michi schrieb:


> Nachdem das Lithiumseifen Märchen hier mal wieder zu besten gegeben wurde. Folgendes Zitat für alle selbstdenkenden Mitleser, die sich selber ein Urteil bilden können :
> 
> Quelle: SKF



Hast du schön zitiert!
Das fett wird auf EINER Seite reingegeben.
Die andere ist erst einmal trocken.
Durch unsere Tretbewegungen wird es nicht richtig verteilt.
Daher rosten die Lager oft schon durch Konenswasser.

Und Hinterbaulager drehen sich erst gernicht rund!

Entweder selbst versuchen, oder zitieren und zahlen...


----------



## Schildbürger (2. April 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hast du schön zitiert!
> Das fett wird auf EINER Seite reingegeben.
> Die andere ist erst einmal trocken.
> Durch unsere Tretbewegungen wird es nicht richtig verteilt.
> ...


Auf welcher Seite kommt (mehr) Wasser rein?
Richtig! Auf der offenen, also ist es nicht verkehrt dort Fett rein zu machen.

Selbst wenn das Fett nur auf der einen Seite ist wird es sich schon im Lager verteilen.
Merke! Viel Fett hilft wirklich viel. 
Für die Hinterbaulager guckst du mal hier.

Rost gibt es in meinen Lagern keinen.


----------



## M3Michi (2. April 2010)

Es geht um das Märchen das Lithium verseiftes Fett die Dichtungen "zerfrisst".  Wenn ihr da was anderes reininterpretiert was ich behauptet haben soll lasst es mich wissen.

Also nochmals.
Mythos : Lithiumseife zerfrisst Gummidichtungen.
Fakt : SKF füllt Gummigedichtete Lager mit Lithiumseifen Fett.


----------



## foenfrisur (3. April 2010)

nein, lithium verseiftes fett greift keine dichtungen an, aber es kann sie quellen lassen. nicht besonders vorteilhaft bei federgabeln, aber wohl gerne in kauf genommen bei solchen lagern.
und es kann mit diversen kunststoffen reagieren.
z.B. div. kunststoffen in federgabeln usw.

merkt man recht schnell.
die kunststoffe bzw, deren oberflächen werden rauh, kunststoffgewinde schwergängiger, usw.

aber auch nicht jeder kunststoff ist betroffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (3. April 2010)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Auf welcher Seite kommt (mehr) Wasser rein?
> Richtig! Auf der offenen, also ist es nicht verkehrt dort Fett rein zu machen.
> 
> Selbst wenn das Fett nur auf der einen Seite ist wird es sich schon im Lager verteilen.
> ...



Meist ist der Kugelkäfig nicht einmal mit Fett bedeckt.
Der rostet dann schon Kondeswasser.
Außerdem dreht sich ein Hinterbaulager erst garnicht.

Nimm ein neues 2RS lager und nimm beie Dichrungen ab.
Dann siehst du was ich meine.

Soll jeder machen wie denkt.
Ich habe früher genug für verrotete Lager bezahlt, jetzt nicht mehr.


----------



## Kayn (3. April 2010)

kupferpaste auf keinen fall zwischen edlen und unedlen metallen verwenden, wie z.b. stahlschrauben und aluminium.

es entsteht eine art galvanische korrosion und damit das gegenteil von einem korrosionsschutz, nach einigen jahren lassen sich die schrauben dann nicht mehr zerstörungsfrei rausschrauben, weil sie von innen komplett zerfressen sind.


----------



## der mo (3. April 2010)

nochmal danke für alle meinungen!

ich hab's innenlagergewinde erstmal mit nigrin mehrzweckfett geschmiert, weil ich das da hatte. werd mir für die nächste gelegenheit mal nen pott loctite 8009 antiseize http://www.henkel.de/cps/rde/xchg/henkel_de/hs.xsl/komplette-produktliste-19445.htm?iname=Loctite+8009+%28Heavy+Duty+Anti-Seize%29&countryCode=de&BU=industrial&parentredDotUID=productfinder&redDotUID=0000000LUS ranschaffen. 

der bikeshop, wo ich das lager mangels schlüssel wechseln lassen hab, hats leider verfuscht (lange geschichte, kurz: spacer falschrum). also mangel beseitigt, schlüssel gekauft. auch haben die wohl das gewinde nicht sauber gemacht, hat schön geknirscht und für meinen geschmack war viel zu wenig fett drin, aber wie man heir feststellt macht das wohl jeder etwas anders 

nochmal zum thema kein fett an die sattelstütze: ist ein carbon rahmen, so viel ich weiß sollte man verbindungen, an denen carbon beteiligt ist auf gar keinen fall fetten, sondern montagepaste nehmen! kann mir da evtl jemand sagen, worauf zu achten ist? inhaltsstoffe, etc... das einzige was ich gefunden hab, ist das dynamic zeug mit "micropearls", 80g für 8,95 find ich aber ein bißchen happig...muss doch auch billigeres geben, das man bedenkenlos auf carbon teilen nutzen kann (ohne micropearls  ).


----------



## M3Michi (3. April 2010)

foenfrisur schrieb:


> nein, lithium verseiftes fett greift keine dichtungen an, aber es kann  sie quellen lassen.


Hier noch zwei Schmiermittel. Beide haben eine besonders gute Verträglichkeit mit Kunststoffen und Elastomeren (Dichtungen). Beide enthalten Lithiumseife ..... irgendwas passt hier nicht zusammen.

http://www.oks-germany.com/de/produkte/fette-detail/13/
http://www4.dowcorning.com/DataFiles/090007c880002ddb.pdf

Wenn mann sich über Verträglichkeiten Gedanken macht ist es sowieso zu kurzsichtig sich nur auf den Verdicker im Fett zu konzentrieren.


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. April 2010)

Oh Mann!
Soviel Wind um ein Schmierfett.
Ist eigentlich absolut überflüssig.
Hauptsache es ist ein Fett im Lager.

Ich würde gerne mal ein Lager (oder eine Dichtung) sehen, das vom Fett angegriffen wurden.


----------



## kettenknecht (4. April 2010)

Hanseline Titanfett und der Bottich hält ne Zeitlang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foenfrisur (4. April 2010)

M3Michi schrieb:


> Hier noch zwei Schmiermittel. Beide haben eine besonders gute Verträglichkeit mit Kunststoffen und Elastomeren (Dichtungen). Beide enthalten Lithiumseife ..... irgendwas passt hier nicht zusammen.




deswegen schrob ich "kann"....


----------



## no.mis (4. April 2010)

hab auch mal ne frage zu diesen thema

will mir auch mal nen kugellager fett kaufen, mir schwebt das aus dem singlespeedshop.de vor. (Atlantic Kugellagerfett 1kg Eimer)
Kann so ein Fett schlecht werden? 1 Kilo ist schon ne ganze Menge, wie lang würde es also halten wenn es einmal geöffnet wurde? Was haltet ihr von diesem Fett? Ich denke ja dass sich die Fette der unterschiedlichen Hersteller net viel nehmen und nur ne andere Schleife verpasst bekommen... 

btw habt ihr nen guten Online Bike Store zur Hand...? Wollte mir auch gleich ne Kette (Wippermann 7z1 für mein Singlespeed) mitbestellen und Porto sparen... 

mfg no.mis


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. April 2010)

1kg?
Das langt ja bis zur letzten ölung?


----------

